# Windows/Chrome/Auto fill or whatever



## Viper_SA (30/8/21)

Hi peeps,

As some of you might have seen I recently had a security breach on my email and had to reset a lot of passwords, installed an anti-virus etc. etc. etc. 

Usually when I started typing in the SEARCH box in the top right of the forum's page it brought up an automatic dropdown of previously entered searched criteria. This doesn't happen anymore and I'm going nuts trying to figure it out. I just want to be able to select my usual threads easily as always. I've played with Chrome's settings, but I can't figure this one out. Anyone know where I should be looking or what I should be doing?


----------



## DougP (30/8/21)

Viper_SA said:


> Hi peeps,
> 
> As some of you might have seen I recently had a security breach on my email and had to reset a lot of passwords, installed an anti-virus etc. etc. etc.
> 
> ...


It's a Chrome security feature.
Chrome monitors your search pattern and when it sees your are accessing a abnormal amount of porn sites in a short space of time it will automatically delete your search history.
This is done by Chrome as a "security user assist service" to cover you in the event that your partner uses your search facility on your machine and sees your search history and then "clobbers the crap out of you". 

So it's for your protection don't complain.

Sent from my LM-G900 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 5


----------



## Viper_SA (30/8/21)

DougP said:


> It's a Chrome security feature.
> Chrome monitors your search pattern and when it sees your are accessing a abnormal amount of porn sites in a short space of time it will automatically delete your search history.
> This is done by Chrome as a "security user assist service" to cover you in the event that your partner uses your search facility on your machine and sees your search history and then "clobbers the crap out of you".
> 
> ...



Don't have a partner, don't visit porn sites and the suggestions still pop up when using Google's main page 

So this must just be some silly setting somewhere. Maybe a less humorous explanation will be forthcoming shortly.


----------



## DougP (30/8/21)

Viper_SA said:


> Don't have a partner, don't visit porn sites and the suggestions still pop up when using Google's main page
> 
> So this must just be some silly setting somewhere. Maybe a less humorous explanation will be forthcoming shortly.


Sorry couldn't resist 

Sent from my LM-G900 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Kuhlkatz (31/8/21)

Viper_SA said:


> Don't have a partner, don't visit porn sites and the suggestions still pop up when using Google's main page
> 
> So this must just be some silly setting somewhere. Maybe a less humorous explanation will be forthcoming shortly.



Google's 'autofill' is from similar frequent searches that *everyone* performs on Google.

Local 'autofill' settings are stored as part of your Browser's cache, and would be specific to that browser only. If you cleared the cache, re-installed the Operating system or uninstalled and reinstalled Chrome, those are more than likely gone. It will only be built up again as you go along.
These are the options under the advanced settings:




Note the last comment on clearing data for a SPECIFIC DEVICE ONLY. If you are logged in, it will clear it across the linked ACCOUNT, including other devices that uses the synced details.




Viper_SA said:


> Hi peeps,
> ....
> I just want to be able to select my usual threads easily as always.
> ...
> View attachment 238089



The Tabs assist in easy navigation for all 'hot' or 'recent' topics, or the latest (typically 20) post in some areas..



If you have specific threads that you frequent or favor, why not make use of the Forum's Bookmark facility? It's not perfect, but far easier than typing in a search word or phrase.




Hit the 'Bookmark' on the first post of a thread - or the last post on the first page of the thread, and fill in the details as below. Click the bookmark button, and it will return you to the bookmarked post every time you pick it from the Menu List.




It will now appear in the bookmark list with the 'sticky' bookmarks at the top of the list.

Unlike picking from the new posts list, or the main navigation screen, bookmarks will return you to a specific post in the thread.
The reason for using a last 'smallish' post on a page, is that it will usually allow you to just click on the 'Go to First Unread' button that would be visible below the post.



Not that straightforward, but probably still far easier than searching every time.

Reactions: Winner 1 | Thanks 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Hooked (31/8/21)

Give Chrome time to get to know you. Which search bar are you referring to? I use the one right at the top of the page, not the one beneath the Google pic. When I start typing the name of a site which I often go to, it automatically completes the address and all that I need to do is to press Enter and voila!


----------



## Viper_SA (31/8/21)

Hooked said:


> Give Chrome time to get to know you. Which search bar are you referring to? I use the one right at the top of the page, not the one beneath the Google pic. When I start typing the name of a site which I often go to, it automatically completes the address and all that I need to do is to press Enter and voila!



Oh, no that one is fine. I'm referring to the search bar on the forum. It's easier to get to bookmarks etc as @Kuhlkatz referred to on previous post when using the desktop. On the mobile it's more tricky for me. Will go and analyse his post tonight.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Viper_SA (31/8/21)

Now I've opened the chat on my mobile and can't get it closed 

Not my week for technology


----------



## Viper_SA (31/8/21)

What the hell does the red "1" mean and how do I clear it a d close the chat box again? Feeling stupid, lol

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver (31/8/21)

Viper_SA said:


> What the hell does the red "1" mean and how do I clear it a d close the chat box again? Feeling stupid, lol



I think its supposed to signal that there is 1 new message since you checked it last
But I don't know if that feature works properly.
We are busy working on a plan to upgrade the forum software - quite a bit of prep - and it will take some time - so I wouldn't get too worried about that feature. Things will likely change going forward - at some point in the future


----------



## Silver (31/8/21)

Kuhlkatz said:


> Google's 'autofill' is from similar frequent searches that *everyone* performs on Google.
> 
> Local 'autofill' settings are stored as part of your Browser's cache, and would be specific to that browser only. If you cleared the cache, re-installed the Operating system or uninstalled and reinstalled Chrome, those are more than likely gone. It will only be built up again as you go along.
> These are the options under the advanced settings:
> ...



Excellent post @Kuhlkatz , thanks!


----------



## Grand Guru (31/8/21)

The chat notification appears when there are new messages in the chat indeed but it takes time to update after you looked at the message(s) so just ignore it.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Viper_SA (31/8/21)

Grand Guru said:


> The chat notification appears when there are new messages in the chat indeed but it takes time to update after you looked at the message(s) so just ignore it.



Yeah, it's disappeared now, but I still can't get the damn chat window closed

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Kuhlkatz (31/8/21)

Viper_SA said:


> Yeah, it's disappeared now, but I still can't get the damn chat window closed



Do you not have the 3 vertical bars (menu) on the top left ?
Selecting Forums from there should return you to the Forum view.
Alternatively, you can use Chrome's (or whatever browser you use) options menu to display the 'Desktop' view instead of 'Mobile'.

The available real estate on a mobile screen is far too tiny for my fat fingers, and I don't really have fat fingers.
I prefer to use Tapatalk for mobile browsing. It's not perfect, but far more forgiving than a layout better suited for bigger screens.

For me, ECIGSSA is easiest to navigate on a PC or notebook.


----------

